# né à X, originaire de Y (Suisse)



## Denisska

Bonjour à tous,

Il s'agit d'une ligne dans un diplome.
"né à Fribourg le..., originaire de Collonge-Bellerive (Genève)...".
Est-ce que je comprends bien que le gars est né à Fribourg, mais actuellement il a son domicile à Collonge-Bellerive, cars ce sont des places bien distinctes?

Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

La formulation est maladroite, effectivement, puisque _originaire de _renvoie à priori à la ville de naissance.
Tant qu'à lui trouver un sens, je dirais plutôt que la personne en question est née à Fribourg mais n'y a jamais vécu, et a grandi à Collonge-Bellerive.


----------



## Denisska

merci, tilt, il s'agit en effet d'un doc officiel (diplome universitaire) que je suis en train de traduire. A votre avis, il n'y aura pas d'erreur, si l'on dit qu'au moment où le gars s'est fait inscrire à l'Université il était domicilié à Collonge-Bellerive?


----------



## tilt

Les mots _originaire de... _font-ils partie du texte "standard" du diplôme, ou ont-ils été écrits par la personne qui l'a rempli ?
(mais peut-être s'agit-il d'un document entièrement imprimé, qui t'empêchera alors de répondre à ma question !)


----------



## Denisska

ça a l'air d'etre rempli par le fonctionnaire d'établissement spécialement pour faire figurer les données personnelles du titulaire, car ça vient juste après le nom.
Tout est imprimé d'une manière uniforme, sans inscriptions


----------



## itka

> A votre avis, il n'y aura pas d'erreur, si l'on dit qu'au moment où le gars s'est fait inscrire à l'Université il était domicilié à Collonge-Bellerive?


 On ne peut pas te dire qu'il n'y aura pas d'erreur...Renseigne-toi bien sur ce formulaire. 
Les mots "originaire de" et "domicilié à" n'ont pas du tout le même sens, mais il n'est pas impossible non plus que ce soit le sens. Il a pu arriver de Collonge-Bellerive (donc en être "originaire") au moment où il s'est inscrit à l'université...


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,

Peut-être sa mère est-elle venue accoucher  à la maternité de Fribourg, le lieu de résidence de la famille étant la localité citée pour "originaire de..."


----------



## tilt

L'explication de l'adresse actuelle est, je crois, la plus logique, mais elle ne correspond pas à celle que j'ai avancée dans le message #2...
Comme l'a dit Itka, difficile d'avoir une certitude, alors. Le mieux serait sans doute de contacter l'organisme qui a émis ce diplôme.


----------



## Denisska

Merci à tous, c'est très gentil

Tant que l'émetteur du diplome est assez loin de chez moi, j'ai suivi une logique générale et pris Collonge-Bellerive comme lieu de résidence. Pourtant, il semble que pour l'Université c'est plus important où le gars a passé son bac, éventuellement - dans le coin où il réside, alors que "né à Fribourg" ne sert, à mon avis, qu'à confirmer sa nationalité suisse.


----------



## Denisska

d'ailleurs, j'ai trouvé un lien qui explique tout
http://www.mariage.ch/pages/fr/Fram...nterIncl=../commun/OpenPageHtml.cfm&PageId=26


----------



## tilt

Il semble qu'en Suisse, on est _originaire _d'une ville comme on est _citoyen _d'un pays, avec certains droits et devoirs attachés. Sinon, je ne vois pas comment cette qualité pourrait être héritée ou reçue par mariage ! J'imagine que c'est dû au système fédéral du pays.

Tout ça ne simplifie pas le problème de la traduction, soit dit en passant !


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, *en Suisse*, le lieu d'origine est distinct du lieu de naissance. Il est lié au concept de bourgeoisie, c'est-à-dire à un droit de cité. Il ne concerne que les gens qui ont la nationalité suisse et se transmet par la filiation et le mariage.

Donc, quand on dit _né à Fribourg le..., originaire de Collonge-Bellerive (Genève)..._, on ne dit strictement rien sur le domicile actuel de la personne, mais on mentionne respectivement son lieu de naissance et sa commune d'origine, ce qui implique que la personne est suisse.


----------



## tilt

Bien que ça n'ait pas de rapport direct avec la question d'origine (quoique l'information sera peut être utile à la traduction), je serais curieux de savoir quelle est l'utilité pratique d'un tel concept.
La mention du lieu d'origine sur le diplôme est-elle uniquement traditionnelle, ou est-elle rendue nécessaire par de quelconques dispositions légales ou administratives ?


----------



## Denisska

Bonjour,

Oui, il ne reste plus qu'à attendre un Suisse (une Suisse) pour des explications d'expert.
J'ai consulté mon diplome (qui est bac+5), il n'y a aucune mention de nationnalité....


----------



## GilbertAndré

Un exemple concret: mon épouse est née à Genève, de parents qui sont nés dans le canton de Berne et qui ont déménagé à Genève il y a fort longtemps. Elle est donc née à Genève, originaire de Berne. A notre mariage, elle a reçu la nationalité genevoise, et elle est donc devenue: née à Genève, originaire de Berne, genevoise par mariage.
C'est simple, non ?


----------



## Denisska

Si, c'est simple, pourtant, le fait de naissance à Genève et d'origine bernoise, ça lui confère qqch du point de vue de la législation?


----------



## GilbertAndré

Oui. En Suisse, on est originaire d'un ou plusieurs cantons. Dans l'exemle de mon épouse, elle est originaire de Berne et de Genève. Dans ces 2 cantons, elle n'a pas besoin de "Permis d'établissement", qui est une autorisation de séjour requise pour les étrangers *et *les Suisses d'autres cantons. Les étrangers doivent remplir certains critères pour l'obtenir (comme dans n'importe quel pays), alors que pour un Suisse d'un autre canton l'octroi est automatique, mais cela reste un titre de séjour nécessaire et renouvelable tous les dix ans. Le fait d'être originaire d'un canton et vivre dans celui-ci simplifie la vie, il n'y a pas besoin de demander et renouveler ce fameux "Permis d'établissement". En fait, les Suisses d'un autre canton sont un peu traités comme des étrangers dans leur propre pays !


----------



## Maître Capello

GilbertAndré said:


> Oui. En Suisse, on est originaire d'un ou plusieurs cantons.


J'ai presque envie de te contredire… 

En Suisse, on est avant tout originaire d'une *commune*  (ou de plusieurs), pas d'un canton (même si on est alors bien sûr aussi originaire du canton dans lequel se trouve la commune en question).


----------



## Denisska

Ouf...c'est plus compliqué que je ne le pensais. Maintenant tout est compris au niveau de sens, merci à tous.

P.S. J'ai bien aimé la Suisse, j'y ai fait mon stage du Français à l'Université de Lausanne


----------



## itka

> née à Genève, originaire de Berne, genevoise par mariage.


...et si elle vit à Lausanne, on ajoute "_domiciliée à Lausanne_" ? 
Merci pour ces informations qui m'étaient totalement inconnues... on n'est pourtant pas si loin !


----------

